# Warlord Titan WIP



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

Didn't actually think I'd get this far, but I've started on my own Warlord Titan.

First off, there are a few WIP threads out there, and I would like to thank them for the help that they have given by their step-by-step postings and how-tos. Without them I wouldn't have known where to start, let alone design this massive undertaking. So thank you again Prometheus41k andpathwinder14 for your help in all this.

Building this beast for my Black Templars. Right now I have a PVC skeleton built, the left foot built and on the base, the right foot's pad is attached to the base, and everything else is still in work. I'd have the right foot done, but I ran out of liquid nails before I could finish. As I have it on paper, it has the following weapons:
-Volcano Cannon
-Turbo Laser Destructors
and torn what the second Carapace weapon should be, and was thinking of a Melta Cannon for the opposite arm.

Hope to have pictures up soon, I just need to get them off my phone.


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

Here are some shots of what I could scrounge up for now:









Yes, That is a Baneblade....


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

wow great start mate, im excited! can wait for more progress!!!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Sweet, lots of these seem to be poping up everywhere. Is there a reference site I missed? Anyways, it seems you have a great start, good luck mate!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Excellent. Another WIP to keep an eye on. Im glad my "little" project gave you some motivation to start your own titan. Should be interesting to compare our little pets once they are both done.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Sweet, lots of these seem to be poping up everywhere. Is there a reference site I missed? Anyways, it seems you have a great start, good luck mate!
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


Not really any reference sites that i could find. Im sure there are templates out there if you look hard enough, but i just made mine totally from scratch just by looking at some pics of the warlord that are on google. Hopefully it comes out looking at least somewhat like a titan should.

Anyway, all WIPS are a work of love, and no 2 should ever look the same. Warlords are crafted and usually millenia old, so some differences should pop up between individual titans


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

DoE: I actually have Titan templates, but have been eyeballing it thus far. The templates are only good if you can get to an industrial sized printer since the parts required are massive.

Prometheus: I'll see what I can do once this thing is up, plan on wiring LEDs into strategic points for a better effect.


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

Quick update: 
Got more liquid nails and have the legs setting into the foot bases as of this posting, still need to do the right foot's toes and then I can start with armor. Picked up a dremel so things should go a bit smoother from here on out.


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

Look, feet.....and apparently my boots. XP


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

daemosa said:


> Look, feet.....and apparently my boots. XP


Your titan seems to have a teeny weeny...


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Prometheus41k said:


> Your titan seems to have a teeny weeny...


lulz, on that note... keep it up want to see more!


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow....anywho. The legs wouldnt sand on their own so I had to use a support bar....I may need something stronger than liquid nails for the weight bearing bits


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Good luck with your project, I don't know where you find the patience to build of these from the ground up


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

Latest update....IT STANDS!!!! -evil scientist laughter-


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, amazing how much your structure looks like mine. What size pipes did you use? 1.5" or 2.0"?


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

jaysen said:


> Wow, amazing how much your structure looks like mine. What size pipes did you use? 1.5" or 2.0"?


3/4" actually


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Nice frame work. Now creating or modeling the rest will be the real head ache. Good luck!


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

It's not attached just yet, but I have the basics down for the shin armor:


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry I haven't posted anything lately. Haven't had a chance to work on this around some personal issues. Hopefully I can get in som solid work tomorrow.

EDIT: UPDATE: Shin armor now setting up, hope to have it attached by tuesday and start working on the thigh plates and pelvis area.


----------



## Prometheus41k (Oct 6, 2011)

you still working on this?


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

Slowly, my personal life has gotten in the way once again.

UPDATE:
Both shins are now armored and I need to work on designing the lower body....I'll try to do better than I have been with updates.


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

on vacaation for the remainder of the week, should have some more work done by next weekend. 
Started drafting the thigh plates and so far looks promising, just have to replicate and attach them.


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok...Once again I must put this off....Events have come up that I must return to my parents and thus away from the titan. I hope that I can get some time to work on this and not be distracted by personal events in the future, but life happens a bit more often for me.

Thanks for the support and I'll post a pic later of what I have so far.


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

Before this thread goes necro....I have been working on this thing, I have arms and the front of the torso consrtucted. Have moved it to a local game store a friend of mine owns and will be cleaning up the edges of the foam with his foam knife. I don't have recent photos up on any site for a URL right now, but have been taking shots of progress. Wish me luck and I'll post photos soon!


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

The beastie gains notoriety at my local game store








Volcano cannon diameter








Volcano cannon








Arm test fit








The biggest thing these tables have ever seen!

Hope these intrigue you again Prometheus41K


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I can't wait to see how you attach the head to the torso and how you detail the armor plates. The thing that people who haven't done one of these projects doesn't get is how much time goes into every thing you do. Good work so far!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

great work so far! I like the framework, but on the arms, dont you think they are a bit low? They are kind of resting on the thighs, so maybe you might want to move them up a bit. Just an idea though  good job!


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree with alasdair. The arms might look better if the weaponry was placed slightly higher. That way the model won't block itself in the future.


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

That pic was the test fit. Since then the arms have gotten shorter and I've redesigned the torso. I found a "head" at home depot the other day, who would have thought that a square service box would work do well? 
I'll post pics once I get them on to photobucket, or you can check them out on my Facebook: Warlord Titan WIP to Finish I have a continuous album chronicling the progress.


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

This thing is monstrous! From 5 tables away!








Weight management arm fit








Most recent pic, have started work on the head.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Hello*

Are you still continuing this? I had to halt mine due to funds. I hope you continue yours.


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

Still working on it, had a pause trying to get things together with the fiancée moving in soon.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Good work so far, looking forward to seeing you complete the next step!


----------

